
Show HN: Ybin – private pastebin - andronik
http://zx.rs/7/ybin---paste-data-privately/
======
benologist
Direct link - [http://ybin.me](http://ybin.me)

this is nice, but it needs syntax coloring and a way to edit+repost.

There's something wrong with your dropdown menus in Safari -
[http://imgur.com/0pF4Dy8](http://imgur.com/0pF4Dy8)

~~~
andronik
Hey. Thanks for the feedback. I've just implemented a way to edit+repost.
About syntax highlighting, it'll be implemented in the following days. I'll
check out the dropdown menus as well.

